# Wood for sale / woodwork tables for sale



## Sarah Hill (7 Nov 2008)

Hello. As previously Education for All is once again advertising furniture for re use. For those who do not know, we are a small clearance company / charity located in Corby, Northamptonshire. We clear entire primary and secondary schools and recycle or reuse over 95%. We have a 50,000 square foot warehouse here full of used school furniture which we send to developing countries or re use here in the UK either giving it to other charity projects or selling in to raise money for shipments. 

We have many big bulky school science tables which are made of Iroko (the tops) and Beech (the legs). We are selling these for £6 a full table or £3 for either the legs or the top. You will need to pick them up and dismantle them yourselves where necessary. 

We also have a lot of woodworking tables and woodwork vices. They are all ex-school so are a bit worn. There is either ones with 2 vices attached (20) or larger ones with 4 vices (£30). We have also removed vices for individual sale (£15)

If your interested and want to pop along and have a look around then please ring Heather on 0845 833 3878. We are open 8-5 mon-thurs (until 2pm on a fri).


----------



## gidon (7 Nov 2008)

I wish something like this would come up down south!
Oh well good luck!
Cheers
Gidon


----------



## lurker (7 Nov 2008)

Does anyone in the leicester area want to club together & hire a van??


----------



## wizer (7 Nov 2008)

Depends on your definition of 'south'. I am happy to 'chip in' to a collective pickup and central distribution. i.e us in the south get together and organise a van or truck to go pick up what we need then deliver back to a central point where members can come and pick up their goods. Does that make sense? Someone else can do the maths, but it must be better than all of us using petrol to get up there and back.


----------



## motownmartin (7 Nov 2008)

lurker":3pebp4md said:


> Does anyone in the leicester area want to club together & hire a van??



I'd love to but have no storage space


----------



## Digit (7 Nov 2008)

I'm beginning to hate that woman! :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Roy.


----------



## TheTiddles (7 Nov 2008)

Is the Southampton Workbench Liberation Front thinking of reforming for another tour?

I'm down to my last few scraps of iroko and the legs are almost gone too now...

Aidan


----------



## Raggy (7 Nov 2008)

I would love to have some of it but we are vehicleless at the moment


----------



## Grinding One (7 Nov 2008)

I have a truck and 16` trailer sure wish I was closer,fuel would kill me.


----------



## Scrums (7 Nov 2008)

> I wish something like this would come up down south!



hmmm......Corby's hardly even north of Watford is it? :shock: 

Chris


----------



## Blister (7 Nov 2008)

Sarah Hill":2en6wo8e said:


> Hello. As previously Education for All is once again advertising furniture for re use. For those who do not know, we are a small clearance company / charity located in Corby, Northamptonshire. We clear entire primary and secondary schools and recycle or reuse over 95%. We have a 50,000 square foot warehouse here full of used school furniture which we send to developing countries or re use here in the UK either giving it to other charity projects or selling in to raise money for shipments.
> 
> We have many big bulky school science tables which are made of Iroko (the tops) and Beech (the legs). We are selling these for £6 a full table or £3 for either the legs or the top. You will need to pick them up and dismantle them yourselves where necessary.
> 
> ...



Sarah , what size are the tables ?

thanks


----------



## 13eightyfour (7 Nov 2008)

I knew i should have checked the forums before i left this afternoon  Ive just been and collected a load of wood from MAC timber, if id of read this i could have killed 2 birds with 1 stone as they say.

Anyway im interested but cant really get there till mid next week, how many tables and work benches do you have? will they still be available next wekk?


----------



## wizer (7 Nov 2008)

Blister, as I recall from the last time they had these table, there were varying sizes.

This is the old thread and there are some reports of what people got:

https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/view ... &start=105


----------



## The_Stig (7 Nov 2008)

Any pictures of the woodwork benches and vices?


----------



## Chems (7 Nov 2008)

Ahhh that will be for me! Corby just up the road.


----------



## Shultzy (7 Nov 2008)

Stig, look at Wizer's post, it's all in the link.


----------



## hpl (7 Nov 2008)

I wouldn't mind a trip, I'm looking for a bench at the moment. I was going to build one but this could save me the time. Is anyone else from Suffolk interested in going as well. Could combine the trip.

I read through the post from last time and wondering did any one get any of the benches and were the tops and vices any good? I didn't see pictures of the benches, just of the Iroko tops cleaned up.

Johnny B


----------



## wizer (7 Nov 2008)

http://www.educationforall.com/images-of-wood.html






All in my last link


----------



## Shultzy (7 Nov 2008)

hpl, have a look at this post, this is the bench I'm making from the tables.

https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/view ... hp?t=26807


----------



## johnf (7 Nov 2008)

To far for me shame


----------



## DeanN (7 Nov 2008)

Just dropped them an email asking if they have a stock list and any dimensions. I'll follow this up with a call on Monday.

I'm looking for a workbench to renovate, having scoured ebay for months, so this could be ideal. Nice opportunity to pickup some additional timber while I'm there  . 

I'll post any response I get from them.


----------



## bobscarle (7 Nov 2008)

Ooooooh. Aladins cave is open again. I am certainly up for a visit. Could do with some more tops and legs.

I had a bench from there earlier this year. Solidly made. Covered it with a sheet of ply and now its in constant use. Well worth getting one if you are looking for a bench.

Bob


----------



## DeanN (7 Nov 2008)

Yep - thats just what I'm looking for. 

I'm in my second year at College (Part Time Evenings), doing an Intermediate Construction Award in Carpentry and Joinery. The benches we use are bomb proof and great to use - and I want the same for my garage. 

I could do with some dimensions though, to make sure I'd get one into my Vito.


----------



## bobscarle (7 Nov 2008)

Dean

If you can wait until tomorrow, I will post a picture of my bench with some measurements for you. They are a little bit beaten up but I can assure you they are quite solid. What would you expect from school kids anyway?

I have been more than happy with mine.

Bob


----------



## DeanN (8 Nov 2008)

Thanks - appreciated.
Dean.....


----------



## WellsWood (8 Nov 2008)

What excellent timing!
I'm in Tamworth next Thursday for a big meeting at our Midlands office, and had planned to stay over in that part of the world so as to combine my trip with popping in on family members, as well as looking in on Matthew at Workshop Heaven if he's around. I'll definitely be looking at squeezing in a detour to Corby as well now  

Best part is I get paid a healthy rate for my travelling so it won't even cost me the petrol \/


----------



## wizer (8 Nov 2008)

Hi Mark, I have always liked you. You are such a good kind hearted person.

[-o< [-o< :-s  :lol: :lol:


----------



## 9fingers (8 Nov 2008)

TheTiddles":2vajgbpd said:


> Is the Southampton Workbench Liberation Front thinking of reforming for another tour?
> 
> I'm down to my last few scraps of iroko and the legs are almost gone too now...
> 
> Aidan



You'll have to count me out of the SWLF this time I'm afraid Aidan. I could do with more timber for sure but I'm very busy at work, acting as executor for my Mother's estate and going into hospital on 4th Dec, then Christmas etc etc.
Once I've retired at the end of March, I'll have the time but no doubt Sarah won't have any left!

Bob


----------



## OPJ (8 Nov 2008)

I don't suppose anyone from the Bristol/Bath/Gloucester area is heading up with a large van???


----------



## 9fingers (8 Nov 2008)

For those who have not visited Sarah's emporium before, the issue with the science tables (nominal 4'x2'x 30"h) is that they take up a lot of room and the only practical way to transport any quantity is to take them apart.
Even with the screws removed the tops are 'secured by a huge amount of chewing gum. There is more gum in the screw slots too. The leg & frame are M&T jointed and pinned with dowels.
Reducing these by cutting off the legs is easy with a sharp hard point saw needing 8 cuts. After that they pack fairly efficiently into a van. The chewing gum gets everywhere and only chisels off cleanly when really cold. My workshop smelled of spearmint for several weeks.

A tables worth or timber will occupy somewhere between 2.5 and 3 cu ft of van space and possibly take 15-20mins labour to break down once you have a method sorted out.

I'm not trying to put anyone off but filling a transit sized van will need 2-3 of you working as a team. There were three of us in the SWLF* and including driving up from Southampton and delivering to others on the way back it was a long day!

Bob 

*Southampton Workbench Liberation Front


----------



## hpl (8 Nov 2008)

Thanks for the link Shultzy, that looks a very substantial bench top you have there. How many tops did you buy to achieve that size and thickness? I was thinking of one of the 4 vice benches, that would fit well in my new set up. The only thing I had wondered about was the tops being rather well worn, but your solution would sort that out and not cost too much. I just need a to see if anyone else from my area would like a trip out for a day??


Johnny B

People mentioned about cutting down the beech frames with a hand saw, was there any chance of using a jigsaw?


----------



## bobscarle (8 Nov 2008)

As promised, some pictures of the bench I had from Corby.






Striped down. This is the result of a couple of hours work stripping the sides and top off the bench. The top was a sheet of hardboard IIRC simply pinned on. There are 2 big lumps of timber (not sure what it is) either side of a tool well.





I ran some 18mm ply all around the top which would give me a level surface to work to and better edges. As you might expect the edges were a little worn.





This is one of two vices that came with the bench. I put a piece of iroko behind it to bring it forward level with the plywood lipping. Later I will be lipping the bench again with some ash.





This is the bench as it is today. As you can see, it is well used. I closed in the back and sides and made some drawers for the front. I will get round to putting a couple of doors on there. I made the top from a piece of ply. It is not as level as it could be, probably due to the condition of the top underneath.

The size of the bench top is 1600 x 820.

Hope that this helps.

Bob


----------



## bobscarle (8 Nov 2008)

Johnny

Power in there is a little restricted so I don't think that corded tools are that good. I drilled out the dowels in the joints and knocked them apart. A bit of work but they do come apart. Take a cordless drill, something like a 9mm / 10mm drill bit, a spare battery and a mallet. That should see you get the frames apart. All you need for the tops is a Philips screwdriver.

Bob


----------



## DeanN (8 Nov 2008)

Thanks for the pictures and dimensions Bob. With the racking out of my van I should have plenty of room for a bench and a few other bits.


----------



## Duncan A (9 Nov 2008)

Hi everyone. Not sure just what Sarah's got this time, but on the previous occasion I picked up an Emir school bench, 1200mm square with four vices. 

It makes an excellent general purpose work/storage bench, although it's no longer flat and it's quite low. I can't plane it flat as there are quite a few panel pins bashed into it; when I get around to it I'll level it using a milling machine and put a MDF top on. It was otherwise in very good condition, although there were some others in the shed that were pretty rough - and a very nice adjustable height one as shown on the Emir website.

Axminster sell them for over £900! Code 719713.

They can be dismantled for transport using an adjustable spanner, an assortment of screwdrivers and a knocking stick of some sort.

Duncan
[/img]


----------



## Shultzy (9 Nov 2008)

hpl":lajszoep said:


> How many tops did you buy to achieve that size and thickness? The only thing I had wondered about was the tops being rather well worn.
> 
> People mentioned about cutting down the beech frames with a hand saw, was there any chance of using a jigsaw?



Johnny B, I used 4 tops. This gave a length of 54" and a width of 23" after trimming. The tops just need a scrape before cutting and then putting through the thicknesser. You just need to inspect for staples and other foreign objects. The beech frames are nominally 60mm so a jigsaw may be too short.


----------



## cant-weld-wood (9 Nov 2008)

looks like i am going to go and get me some them tables.
lots better than b&poo pine and thats before any cleaning and 
prep work.


----------



## Sarah Hill (10 Nov 2008)

Hi again, So sorry I have only just got into the office and checked the site. I will do some measurements and pictures soon, though it seems these questions have already been answered! Anyone is welcome. If you could just give me a ring on 0845 833 3878 to let me know when. The site's postcode is NN17 4AP for those who want to google map it. Look forward to hearing from you soon!


----------



## Jorden (10 Nov 2008)

Planning on a visit on Wednesday morning (when the weather clears)


----------



## neilyweely (11 Nov 2008)

Will be en-route Weds too. Wonder what i can fit in the back of my fiat 500??!!

You'd be surprised what I have managed to fit in it - it'll take a 2.4m length of timber no problems, with all doors and windows closed.

However, if anyone is planning a trip that involves passing thru Bedford, please let me know. Like PLEASE let me know.

Thanks a lot.

Neil

PS - Is it sacrilege for me to take a saw and buy myself some timber, rather than a bench? Or is this acceptable?


----------



## Sarah Hill (11 Nov 2008)

The two vices benches are 75cm width, 153cm length and 85cm height. 

The four vices benches are 127cm width and length (square) and 81cm height. 

Some have cupboards underneath and are of varying quality.

If you would like pictures, please e-mail me on [email protected] and i will send you them as I can't seem to upload them.

Please allow time if you come as they are all stacked and it takes a while to sort them out. 

Thank you!


----------



## DeanN (11 Nov 2008)

Just back from Corby, and I must say Thanks to Sarah and her colleagues - very helpful. Loaded the van with a workbench and several desk tops/legs - just need to make some space for them !.

There's a huge amount to sift through, so allow plenty of time. If I'd had the space, I'd have liked one of the 4 vice benches as it would have made a great centre-piece for the workshop.


----------



## wizer (11 Nov 2008)

We have formed the NKWLF (North Kent Workbench Liberation Front) and will be there on Friday. The more I read about it, the more I wish I'd got a bigger van!


----------



## cant-weld-wood (11 Nov 2008)

hi tom 
i keep wishing i had more room to store it


----------



## wizer (11 Nov 2008)

I'm going to put the iroko in the garden covered with tarpaulin. It will keep well, I'm sure.


----------



## cant-weld-wood (11 Nov 2008)

i only have a small court yard size rear garden


----------



## Jorden (12 Nov 2008)

Paid EducationForAll a visit this morning, and after 1 and 1/2 hours there have only one serious regret - I didn't have a larger trailer!

Very nice people with a huge warehouse full of ex school equipment, wwing and metalworking benches, desks, tables, really anything you would find in a school, plus a lot of things you'd find in an office. 

I took a 2 vice traditional bench which looks like its had its top flattened already and a swivel chair, total cost £23 and they loaded it for me.

Certainly worth a second visit.

D.


----------



## cutting42 (12 Nov 2008)

I also paid a visit to Corby today at about 12.30. Met with Shultzy who was partly responsible for me going there due to his workbench project. I relieved them of 2 complete tables, 6 tops and a swivel chair for the princely sum of 33 quid! They had a big stack of tops already separated from the bases which also had a lot less chewing gum than the complete tables.

It is a real Aladdins cave of furniture and general school/office odds and sods and a fantastic resource for reclaim timber. They are very keen for people to come along and take what they want so get down there and dig in!


----------



## DeanN (12 Nov 2008)

I also went for the table tops that had already been de-gummed. Still, my van stinks of peppermint at the moment.


----------



## wizer (12 Nov 2008)

hehe Heather told me about those. I hope there's some left on Friday. Should save some time. 

I take it this wood is indeed Iroko, as it was before? Do the sizes differ from this haul to the last lot?


----------



## DeanN (12 Nov 2008)

1200x600x30.


----------



## cant-weld-wood (12 Nov 2008)

i hope there is going to be some left.
o well roll on friday 2 men empty van = lots of wood
well we hope to fill it


----------



## wizer (12 Nov 2008)

Don't worry Martin, I'm sure we're going to have a good day and have a nice little pile of wood to keep us happy for a while.


----------



## Shultzy (12 Nov 2008)

Went to Corby today and had a good "chin-wag" with Cutting42 and Lofty. 

For those of you who visited earlier in the year the unit is now full to overflowing, with very little space to get a car in. To give members an idea of how much can be stored in a car my Ford Focus was filled with 6 bench bottoms and 4 tops, and there was probably room for two more bench bottoms, but I was tired so called it a day. 

To have a productive day you need to be there very early and get some sort of production line started. It took me over 3 hours to get the benches to the front and cut them with a circular saw. There are sack trucks available and you need take a long extension lead. A chain saw may be quicker if you want to mount an attack :lol:

They are desperate to get rid of the timber so go and fill your trucks.


----------



## Chems (13 Nov 2008)

Also went yesterday, got 4 table tops and 2 of the Record 52's one quick release and one not. Big bench build here I come!

The legs didn't seem very worth while to me as with all the mortises cut in them the amount of usable timber would have been fairly short. But its not to far a trip that I can't go back sometime for more.


----------



## Benchwayze (13 Nov 2008)

Some of the end-grain patterns can be nice. 

Mill the legs square, cut them into 'tiles' on a good TCT saw, and glue them down like chequer-work. Makes good chopping boards in beech and also it looks nice as a side-table; and is simple enough to do.


----------



## wizer (14 Nov 2008)

Well what a lovely day. It started with the alarm not going off and then the van hire company losing my booking. So I had to get the long wheel base transit. Finally set off for Corby by about 9:30 after picking up Martin (cant-weld-wood). We made good time, just over 2hrs. Just as we pulled into the industrial estate I realised we'd been following MarkW for couple of miles!

No one was kidding when they said this place was an Aladdin's cave! It's so jam packed that it's spilled outside! It's mainly chairs, mountains of them. There are also a great deal of metal tables with composite tops. It's quite dark in there. At first I thought this was going to be a problem, but your eyes adjust to it. Also the wood is all near to a side door, so plenty of daylight. I had a walk round and took some pics:

















We where shown around briefly and then left to our own devices. Luckily for us there where huge piles of tabletops waiting for us. We sorted through one pile and then moved on to another. On closer inspection the second pile seemed to be another type of wood. My instinct was Mahogany. I'll take some close up pics tomorrow to see what people think.

There where a pile of slightly bigger tops. We rejected these as they where a little on the slim side, perhaps 25mm as is.






I ended up with about 25 tops. The beech legs didn't seem worth it to me, tho I was tempted. Because of the mortices, the usable timber was quite short. Without an idea of what to do with them, I thought they'd just be clutter.

After we'd loaded the tops on the van we went out separate ways to have a mooch. I bagged an engineer's vice






£15

and a pair of No.71 Router Planes






£5 the pair! :shock: 

I also got a very hefty beech workbench which had a lot of usable timber in it. I'll take a pic tomorrow.

There is a corner with some lovely machinery. I took lots of pics and was temped by a morticer and Mark dug out an HPLV extractor. However, sadly we learned later that none of this is for sale. They are intending to set up their own workshop to process some of the wood theirselves. I guess you can't argue with that. More pics of the machinery on my gallery.

There are other woodworking goodies for sale. I found a box of marking gauges and cutting gauges:






No less than 2 Delta scrollsaws.












2 Veneer presses. There was a very large one and this small one:






If you want an adjustable assembly table, how about using a hospital bed?






We bumped into Graham (chipchaser) and had a chat at the end of the day whilst looking at our booty:






Martin (can't-welld-wood) on the left and Graham on the right and some lanky streak in the middle.

We were lucky with the traffic on the way back, just a little delay on the Dartford bridge. Dropped Martin off and then came back to unload. With it being dark I decided to stack it on the drive for tonight and will sort it in the morning. Mark is staying up there on business, so his haul is tucked up in my workshop:






Sorry about all the pics, I think I got carried away. I think it helps illustrate what an oasis this place is. More pics here. If you're dithering, GO! You'll find a bargain for sure.

I'm absolutely pooped.


----------



## Benchwayze (14 Nov 2008)

Any excuse to show off that new saw eh Wiz? 8) 

Happy mooching through what you bought.


----------



## Shultzy (14 Nov 2008)

You are lucky Wizer, both me and my wife walked around and didn't see any of the tools. I'm disappointed as one of those router planes or the scroll saws would have been nice.


----------



## wizer (14 Nov 2008)

That's odd Shultzy, maybe they have had a delivery ?


Mark and I spotted an absolutely huge plank of mahogany. It was an old science bench with the gas taps still in it. It was made up of just 2 planks and was well over 12ft long by 14inches wide. Even if it had fit in the van, I couldn't think of anything to do with it. It'd be criminal to cut it up. There was a huge pile of 30mm top with sink cut outs, perfect for an old Belfast sink.

If I could think of a way to put the wood into production, I'd be back on Monday morning.


----------



## Shultzy (14 Nov 2008)

Wizer, just in case I go back where were the tools.

PS. whisper the location, I don't want everyone to know


----------



## wizer (14 Nov 2008)

*Right at the front of the warehouse.*

:lol: 

You might be fooled in thinking it was just electrical stuff, but if you look closely there is woodwork stuff sprinkled hither and thither. Not much and tbh I can't think of much else I haven't mentioned. But then I missed one of the router planes until Mark dug it out. You really have to route around.


----------



## DeanN (14 Nov 2008)

My visit was a bit rushed, so I missed most of the items that have been mentioned, and certainly didn't see any of the tools. I feel return trip on the cards - just to have a good look around.


----------



## ByronBlack (16 Nov 2008)

I'm very tempted to make a journey up there now... how long did it take you Wizer?


----------



## wizer (16 Nov 2008)

a little over 2hrs, petrol wasn't much either really.


----------



## ByronBlack (16 Nov 2008)

Not bad at all, I'm very tempted now... anyone from the south fancy a return trip?


----------



## OPJ (16 Nov 2008)

That depends... Where in "the south" are you, Byron??? :roll:


----------



## ByronBlack (16 Nov 2008)

Sunny Essex


----------



## wizer (16 Nov 2008)

I meant to say. I got a feeling that they were about to up their prices. The guy who showed us around seemed to squirm when pressed for prices of stuff and I am sure he referred to the prices we paid as 'the old prices' at one point. Might be worth a quick call to confirm this if you are considering a trip.

Sorry Byron, I didn't think of you when assembling our band of wood hoarders. There would have been plenty of room in the van and we passed through Thurrock on our journey. It's the wrong end of the year really, it it was spring, I'd be interested in a return trip. After seeing what we got in a transit, a little Berlingo style van would hold a substantial amount. If it helps, we spent a total of £38 on Diesel for the whole journey. The more wood you get, the better the deal.


----------



## 9fingers (16 Nov 2008)

If 'old prices' mean what was charged for the last batch earlier in the year,

Ex lab benches were £5 (£2.50 for tops, and £2.50 for legs)
Big vices were £20 each.

Bob


----------



## OPJ (16 Nov 2008)

Damn. Just looked at this properly (Google Maps...) and it would take me three hours to get there (not accounting for any time spent driving round in circles, which usually happens when I don't know where I'm going! :roll:  ).

As someone said earlier in the thread, "why doesn't anything like this happen down south???" :roll:


----------



## ByronBlack (16 Nov 2008)

no worries wizer, at the time I stopped following the thread as I didn't think I would go up there or would need the wood, but seeing the stuff in the pics definitely made me think.

I might take the mrs' up there in a small van; a berlingo as you say would perhaps be enough to get a load of tops in .. the diesel cost isn't bad either, maybe it's a good time to do it while the fuel prices are still reasonable.


----------



## Sarah Hill (17 Nov 2008)

I have just logged on and read your comments, thank you for all the nice ones! 

As with the prices - We seem to get the impression that we are selling things may be quite cheap, unfortunatly none of us know much about wood! 

However, as those of you who have been know, we are full to breaking point in the warehouse! Therefore, I have decided that selling everything and creating space is the best thing we can do right now and have no plans to increase the prices anytime soon until we can see the floor again!

So, at least until christmas, the prices stay at £6 a table, £3 for part of a table, £20 for 2 vice bench and £30 for a 4 vice bench. Anything else you see on your travels is subject to offers. 

There is a subway, weatherspoons and dominos round the corner for those who want a break as well!


----------



## big soft moose (17 Nov 2008)

OPJ":s7c9ct0y said:


> Damn. Just looked at this properly (Google Maps...) and it would take me three hours to get there (not accounting for any time spent driving round in circles, which usually happens when I don't know where I'm going! :roll:  ).
> 
> As someone said earlier in the thread, "why doesn't anything like this happen down south???" :roll:



OPJ - I'm in wilts just south of swindon and have access to a van (well pick up truck) , if I go up I would be happy to bring a couple/few of tops back for you, if you could then pick them up from me.

alternatively if you could get over to me i'd be happy to go up together if i go

I stress "if" tho as will need to clear it with swimbo as we have just moved house and she would likely kill me if i bring back a van load of bench tops unanounced.

btw - with regard to the quick disassembly of these benches - me thinks a chainsaw might be the answer to that


----------



## chipchaser (18 Nov 2008)

I visited Education For All at Corby last week. When I visited they had wooden tables as well as metal framed tables with wood, composite or laminate faced tops. I also saw some strong welded tubular metal bench frames which will go to scrap. With a little imagination some of this stuff might be altered for re-use rather than scrapping it. It needs people with a potential use to come up with ideas. If I ever build that CNC router I know where I might get a solid steel base for it! Furniture is stacked as shown in photos posted by Wizer so allow time for looking through. Everybody there is very helpful but busy so, if you intend to find something you want, allow time to find someone to help move stuff around and extract it.

I went to Education For All to buy a woodworking bench for my own use. Up to now I have managed with my Workmate or a piece of ply on 2by4s clamped to two of those cheap folding workbenches. This lacks enough weight and stability for many tasks. Heather’s post prompted me to see what they had. There are woodworking benches of several types all about 810 mm high. I saw many two user rectangular pattern about 1500 x 750 with 2 number Record 52 or 53 vices fitted. These looked as if they could be difficult to dismantle and reassemble. 

They also have square Beech benches by Emir, nominally 1070 or 1220 square with four record 52 vices fitted, and similar ones with square Beech tops on metal frames. There was one 1220 square bench at the side of the stack which, looking as good as any other, I went for. These benches have morticed legs and bottom rails with tenons and draw bolts to pull them together. The top is screwed to the legs via stout 4 way steel angle brackets. 

http://i455.photobucket.com/albums/qq27 ... hImage.jpg

The mainframe was easy to disassemble but the bench I chose had 4 cupboards which were either pinned or screwed and glued together and attached to the lower frame rails. After removing all the visible screws from inside and below I knocked the assembly apart with a block and mallet. Some of the face ply, where well glued, was left on the joint but it was generally repairable. I was baffled by a screw in the centre of each bottom rail securing the small intermediate post which was hidden by scraps of ply left glued on the joint. Once found and removed this allowed disassembly of the cupboard parts. The underframe and cupboard parts went into the back of an estate car with the load cover in place but the bench top had to go on the roof rack. The top is four pieces of 250 x 40 Beech with draw bolts but I didn’t try to take it apart as I was sure it was glued The top weighs 37.5kg and I guess the whole thing with vices about 150kg. The pile of bits looks like this:

http://i455.photobucket.com/albums/qq27 ... educed.jpg
http://i455.photobucket.com/albums/qq27 ... educed.jpg
http://i455.photobucket.com/albums/qq27 ... educed.jpg

I have the base assembled but need to modify the cupboards to form two useful ones rather than four small ones before I put the top on. I also bought a Record 53 vice which I will fit in place of one of the 52’s.

The bench complete with four Record 52 vices cost me £30 which I thought very reasonable. I travelled there and back from Warwickshire and was on site looking, dismantling and loading from 08.15 till 14.00 hrs. I expect that the total of travel, dismantling etc, re-assembly, including making good damaged ply before putting it together and altering the cupboards, will take longer than making a simple bolted frame bench from scratch to my own design. On the other hand I am pleased to have saved a good quality and better looking bench from becoming wood pellets and will enjoy using it.


----------



## chipchaser (28 Nov 2008)

I made another visit to Corby last week when I bought a 15 drawer cabinet (40"x21"x 20") on castors and a beech table frame for the wood. Justin and Michael kindly gave me a post formed laminate top (which otherwise would have gone to the chipper) for the drawer unit as that had no top. 

The drawer unit is great although I fitted a piece of ply rather than the "Formica" top because that was seriously bowed. Standing the "Formica" top next to a radiator for a few days has pulled it near straight but it now needs to stand for a few weeks to condition and allow the moisture content to equalise throughout and then seal the underside before use. 

All the beech table frame parts turned out to be bowed except for one. With hindsight I should have foreseen this as the frame was not stacked neatly but propped at an odd angle resting on one leg and the stretchers. I am not sure whether they will straighten. The top of the Emir workbench mentioned above has moved, probably during storage. Although still almost perfectly square the width of each 250mm strip making up the top has increased by 1.5mm forming a step in each outer face where end grain butts against face grain. 

I suspect that the moisture content may now be up to 2% above the 12% or less usually specified for internal joinery as the warehouse is unheated and the doors are roller shutters which are not draught proof and open all day anyway.

The timber is still good value if the limited lengths and sections are useful to you however, it should be inspected for defects and will need some drying if it is to be used in a heated indoor environment.

Still plenty of wood left!

Regards

Graham


----------



## wizer (28 Nov 2008)

I have just started to process some of the Iroko and have found a couple of uses for the Beech. As I said elsewhere, if it wasn't so close to xmas, I'd go back for another van full. Hopefully they will still have some in the new year.


----------



## cant-weld-wood (28 Nov 2008)

i want to go back up after the new year tom
p.s 
on wednesday nearly got run down by a smart car going into aldi car park


----------



## wizer (28 Nov 2008)

I wondered why the hell you was telling me that for a second. I was trying to get a lot of money to a solicitor. Sorry if I missed you (if you see what I mean  )

We'll setup a return trip in the new year.


----------



## 13eightyfour (28 Nov 2008)

Im going to go down next week hopefully tuesday if i can get my helper out of bed early enough!

Ive got to pick up a load of elm from mac timbers, and think it would be criminal not to atleast have a look at what theyve got. I just have one question though is there plenty of room for parking? I ask because i would be turning up in a curtain sided sprinter (plenty of room for cheap wood and bits  ) its probably no longer than a tranny but is quite a bit taller. Will i have any problems?

1384


----------



## wizer (28 Nov 2008)

No you will be fine, they had bigger trucks unloading when we were there. Plenty of room to park in the grounds and outside.


----------



## cant-weld-wood (28 Nov 2008)

curtain side van loads of room :shock: :shock: leave some for me and tom :lol: 
no work today then tom


----------



## wizer (28 Nov 2008)

This is work Martin  The busy stuff starts when I get home in the workshop.


----------



## cant-weld-wood (28 Nov 2008)

got a nice job watching the internet pass by then


----------



## johnjin (28 Nov 2008)

Just back from a visit to Corby.
I last went back in January and thought it about time for a return visit. The last time I was there I was stunned by the amount and variety of stuff that they had. Well if I was stunned last time it was nothing compared to this visit. Their huge 50,000 sq ft warehouse was not just bulging but had burst outside to be piled up in the carpark and drive. Even more of everything that a school can provide, except students was there. This was the first time that I had met Justin as he was on holiday on my last visit. Justin was a dream come true in a place like this. His knowledge of where everything was and his helpfulness was amazing. Nothing was too much trouble for this man. I spent a good couple of hours there and will be returning again.
Well worth a visit if you can possibly get there

Many thanks to Justin & Sarah

John


----------

